# No Suggestions



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hmmmm....

I currently have no 'suggestions' listed. Just the info page about them. Anyone else? There were loads last time I checked but I can't remember when that was. I can still 'review thumbs' and the thumbed programmes are still there.

Just came upstairs to find my Tivo towards the end of a re-boot. Related? Software update wiped them?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Suggestions are dynamic so if you reboot there will be none until it's regenerated them.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Carl

Do you mean you have lost the recorded suggestions, or the proposed suggestions?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Suggestions are dynamic so if you reboot there will be none until it's regenerated them.


Fair enough. That explains it. Not like the S1 then? 



childe said:


> Do you mean you have lost the recorded suggestions, or the proposed suggestions?


The latter. I don't auto-record suggestions.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm slightly surprised it still shows planned suggestions if they're turned off ?

But then I never saw the point in turning them off anyway 

On the S1 you could argue turning them off clears up myplaying list or they wipe out the single live buffer
- neither of which are relevant on a multi tuner box with folders like the VM Tivo.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> I'm slightly surprised it still shows planned suggestions if they're turned off ?


Sorry. No. I was referring to the "Browse/TV/Suggestions" part of the system 


> But then I never saw the point in turning them off anyway


I sometimes hardly have enough time to watch what I specifically record so don't really need anything else recording


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

cwaring said:


> I sometimes hardly have enough time to watch what I specifically record so don't really need anything else recording


Does seem to record a lot of suggestions. I would rather have them than not but sometimes wading through them does take quite some time!


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

cwaring said:


> I sometimes hardly have enough time to watch what I specifically record so don't really need anything else recording


Starting to discover the "problem" of a 1TB drive ... with our old S1 TiVo I increased disk to ~100GB which gave (I think) ~40 hours at best quality. This was just about sufficient but meant that we needed to watch programs relatively quickly to avoid them being replaced (or move them into the "keep until I delete" section which just meant other new recordings needed to be watched quicker). Now with 1TB of disk ... still only 40% full ... there's no such imperative so we've now got things like 6 episodes of "Waking the dead", all of "Jamie's Dream School" etc etc hanging around!


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I haven't gone above 11% full on the new TiVo, but I did clear out a whole load of stuff last night that I knew we were never going to have time to watch.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

If so many people aren't filling it to 50% usage, then VM could be right on the money with a 500GB baby tivo...


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

47% and still have too much elsewhere to watch first - and the nice weather is coming


----------



## Diamond Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

sjp said:


> 47% and still have too much elsewhere to watch first - and the nice weather is coming


Agreed, I doubt that 1tb will be enough by the end of the summer so I could with my S1 to keep going or buy an alternative for freeview


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> If so many people aren't filling it to 50% usage, then VM could be right on the money with a 500GB baby tivo...


I would certainly have been happy with that. I'll never fill 1TB even if I go away for a week


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

mikerr said:


> On the S1 you could argue turning them off clears up myplaying list or they wipe out the single live buffer
> - neither of which are relevant on a multi tuner box with folders like the VM Tivo.


I turned them off with S1 mainly because they change channels and every channel change was a risk. That's no longer an issue with VM. My main reason for turning them on occasionally was as a way of seeing how much spare disk space I had. That no longer applies with VM either.

Wiping out the live buffer is still an issue; perhaps even more so now we have up to 3 hours of buffering rather than half an hour. It'd make sense to set 1-minute recordings on my 3 favourite channels early in the evening, to get the buffers primed with useful stuff.

Clearing the My Playing list is still an issue too. Suggestions get added to any folders they match. Not only does this clutter the lists, it turns a single programme into a folder. For example, I like to keep a single copy of the 6 O'Clock News. It ought to be a single top-level programme. In practice, TiVo will often record exactly the same programme off another version of BBC1, and put it in a folder with the one I actually want, meaning I have to tunnel into the folder to view it (to be sure of getting the HD version).

There's a new reason to disable Suggestions: they take space away from Recently Deleted. If I ever disable them this will probably be why. I quite fancy being able to recover programmes I deleted 6 months ago, but with Suggestions enabled there's less space available for the delete history. (I currently go through deleting Suggestions by hand, which at least puts them on an equal footing with requested deleted programmes.)

In some ways Suggestions are less valuable now. With terabyte of space and 3 tuners, I find I am using Wish Lists more, to record broad categories of programme. I am as likely to find something unexpected to watch from that as I am from Suggestions.

Currently my disk is at 37%. The remaining space is ear-marked for Big Brother when it returns later this year, if C5 provides the live feed.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Brangdon said:


> Wiping out the live buffer is still an issue; perhaps even more so now we have up to 3 hours of buffering rather than half an hour. It'd make sense to set 1-minute recordings on my 3 favourite channels early in the evening, to get the buffers primed with useful stuff.


Of course that is not necessary if you *record everything* as you're supposed to with Tivo


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Brangdon said:


> There's a new reason to disable Suggestions: they take space away from Recently Deleted. If I ever disable them this will probably be why. I quite fancy being able to recover programmes I deleted 6 months ago, but with Suggestions enabled there's less space available for the delete history.


It's a bit strange wanting to be able to recover recordings from 6 months ago that you've deliberately deleted.

Why delete them if you want them back... ?

I suppose if we had user-created folders you wouldn't be deleting them at all, just archiving them in another folder?



Brangdon said:


> Clearing the My Playing list is still an issue too. Suggestions get added to any folders they match. Not only does this clutter the lists, it turns a single programme into a folder. For example, I like to keep a single copy of the 6 O'Clock News. It ought to be a single top-level programme. In practice, TiVo will often record exactly the same programme off another version of BBC1, and put it in a folder with the one I actually want, meaning I have to tunnel into the folder to view it (to be sure of getting the HD version).


Yep - an option to "hide" suggestions would be nice:


suggestions don't show up at all on MyShows list or folders when "hidden"
unhiding reverts to current behaviour



> Wiping out the live buffer is still an issue;


My Dad's S1 Tivo runs a copy of suggs which doesn't change channel 
- it just records everything on the current channel as a suggestion - works like an infinite live buffer for him


----------

